
Suicide Bomibng or Drone, for it's the same, a Pakistani got killed - amingilani
http://pakistanbodycount.org/
======
nerdponx
That's a really powerful way to put it. I doubt this will make the front page,
but thanks for posting

~~~
amingilani
I hope it does nonetheless for the data if not the message.

